# I got a couple 80's mic's here



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I have a Audio technica AT811 & an AKG D310 & I owned both for about 20 years
also a Audio Technica mb1000l that i got in the last few years in a trade 
I was wondering are any of these mic's any good to use to mic my 212 guitar cab to record some sound clips to my pc through my ART pre amp 
Or should i get a SM57


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

There's really almost no such thing as good and bad when dealing with professionally made microphones.. They're really just colours for your sonic palette... I'd say the best way to find out is mic up that cab and see if YOU like the sound.. Neither of those mics is legendary, but you never know, with the right speaker and mic pre, you might could get a great sound.. Placement is half the battle anyway.. Try them both at once, too.. looking at the spec of the AT i suspect it will be fairly lacking in good low end, but might sum well with the other.


----------

